
Country OS – The best way to manage your country in the 21st century - seer
https://countryos.com/
======
puppetmaster
This reminds me of Chile's attempt to distribute and automate their economy
(back in 1970)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Cybersyn](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Cybersyn)

------
jakozaur
Starting country is so hard. CountryOS got a chance to disrupt incumbents and
make the best country ever.

------
subie
does this include a mass surveillance suite?

------
ibadi
I really hope this is an April 1st joke

~~~
abstractbeliefs
I hope the opposite. While it is presented as a country management tool, what
really is the difference between a country and a charity? Both have people
working at different levels, both need to balance an "economy" of income and
expenditure, both need to manage elections and such and such.

Shame it's an April fools joke.

------
kevincox
When did a fingerprint become a symbol for security?

------
cJ0th
I gotta say I am a bit disappointed that I can't login with facebook.

------
theossuary
Hah, A/B testing laws, that's terrifying and amazing. Nice.

------
meriloi
Estonia strikes again!

------
umurgdk
best april joke i ever see.

------
Jagomagi
Awesome!

------
waveczz
Great job!

------
bestnameever
this is totally awesome

------
Joks222
amazing!

